# I'm new with a few questions.



## splazzatch (Nov 14, 2005)

Hello my name is splazzatch and I am new to this site. As a background to myself I started Martial Arts in Highschool with King Cobra Karate (Goshin Jitsu) I reached the Yellow belt level and competed heavily in New York and Pennsylvania. I had to take a break from Karate because of College Now I have graduated college and I am Counselor to Juvenile Deliquents I recently started studying again for Shotokan. I started over as a White Belt and I test for my yellow belt this Coming Saturday. I just competed again here in Pennsylvania. 

My two questions are this: 

1. Does anyone know where I can find a video of the Bo kata "Bo Ichi?"


2. Does anyone know of a good diet that would be helpful for loosing some weight and enhancing my performance in Martial Arts?


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 14, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the forum as far as BOfighting tapes George Alexander is pretty good althrough he is Okinawan Kobudo, And I'm the wrong guy to ask about dieting.
Terry


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi, Splazzatch!  Welcome to MT.  I can help with questions concerning the forum; but, diets and Bo are right out for me, at this point.

Holler if you need anything else


----------



## Navarre (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome, Splazzatch! Glad to have ya aboard!

There are several articles on here about diet and exercise. A simple search will do wonders.

Happy posting!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome!  Hope you find what you are looking for! :wavey:


----------



## JAMJTX (Nov 14, 2005)

1. Does anyone know where I can find a video of the Bo kata "Bo Ichi?"

This is not an Okinawan or Japanese Kata.
Most likely it was created in the U.S.  If you can find out who created it, then that may lead to a source for a video.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 14, 2005)

Bo Ichi is the name of the first bo kata in Ko Sutemi Seiei Kan. I don't have a video link to it. 

I might actually have a video of myself doing that kata. I'd have to check.

If it is from some other system, I'm afraid I can't help you.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 14, 2005)

JAMJTX said:
			
		

> 1. Does anyone know where I can find a video of the Bo kata "Bo Ichi?"


 
This may be a shorthand description of it--the system's first bo kata.

Classical Fighting Arts magazine tends to have a lot of kobudo DVD ads.


----------



## MJS (Nov 15, 2005)

splazzatch said:
			
		

> Hello my name is splazzatch and I am new to this site. As a background to myself I started Martial Arts in Highschool with King Cobra Karate (Goshin Jitsu) I reached the Yellow belt level and competed heavily in New York and Pennsylvania. I had to take a break from Karate because of College Now I have graduated college and I am Counselor to Juvenile Deliquents I recently started studying again for Shotokan. I started over as a White Belt and I test for my yellow belt this Coming Saturday. I just competed again here in Pennsylvania.


 
Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!



> My two questions are this:
> 
> 1. Does anyone know where I can find a video of the Bo kata "Bo Ichi?"


 
Sorry, I'm not able to help you with that.




> 2. Does anyone know of a good diet that would be helpful for loosing some weight and enhancing my performance in Martial Arts?


 
You might find some answers in this thread

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=46

Making changes in the way you eat is the best place to start. I'd also suggest increasing your cardio.  Of course, adding in a weight routine will also help.

Mike


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk.

Can't help you on the video, but losing weight, regardless of what excercise program and diet you choose, is all about burning more than you take in. I know that's pretty obvious, but sometimes simple truths are the most effective. Also, I think a gradual but steady loss, rather than a quick shock, will serve you better as you will build up healthy habits rather than simply starving yourself for a few months.

Best of luck in your training!


----------



## splazzatch (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank you all for the warm welcome.


----------



## Brother John (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey SPl....txh.....

guy


Good to meetcha. You and I have a couple of things in common, martial arts and I also work with Juveniles, I'm a Juvenile Corrections Officer. Hopefully it'll be people like you that put me out of business. 
HA!  (actually: I'm afraid we've got good job security)

As to the Bo kata, go to the "Karate" section and ask that specific question there....bet you'd have better luck. 

The diet: I'm an Adkins/South Beach advocate. Try them out.

Can't wait to read your posts around Martial Talk. Tell us more about yourself.

Your Brother
John


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome Aboard. Hope to see you posting often.

Enjoy....


----------



## Navarre (Nov 15, 2005)

splazzatch said:
			
		

> 1. Does anyone know where I can find a video of the Bo kata "Bo Ichi?"


Hey, Splazzatch, is this the kata you are looking for?

Bo Ichi?

The site might be tempermental about data transfer, not to mention that I'm at 98% capacity for total storage. But, if it loads, please let me know if this looks like the "Bo Ichi" you are thinking of.


----------



## splazzatch (Nov 15, 2005)

Navarre...it would not let me view the video...although I am on a laptop at work right now I will try again tomorrow when I am at home.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Nov 15, 2005)

splazzatch said:
			
		

> 2. Does anyone know of a good diet that would be helpful for loosing some weight and enhancing my performance in Martial Arts?


 
There are lots of people on MT who know a whole lot about diet.  I'd be happy to spend time with you in private messaging to try and pass on what little I know.  I myself lost a good deal of weight through martial arts and diet and much of my inspiration and diet planning came from members of MT.

My favorite food that is low in fat and most definitely enhances my martial arts performance is sushi.  Low sodium soy, and no california rolls or anything tempura or teriyaki laden stuff.. Just straight fish n rice. Mmmm. Protien, carbs, essential vitamins, minerals, omega 3's and other fatty acids.  That's flavor and excitement.

May I ask how much weight you'd like to lose, and how heavy you are?


----------

